# East Bay: Morrison Canyon Rd/Vargas back to Mission?



## DrWheels (Nov 17, 2006)

I just moved to the East Bay and stumbled across Morrison Canyon Rd. Up MCR & down Vargas to Mission would make a great hill interval loop if there was a way to get from the base of Vargas to Mission without riding on 680. Really not into descending MCR since it looks way sketchy - I used to rip OLH & Kings downhill when I lived on the Peninsula but MCR is narrower than my driveway, and it's all blind spots. Any suggestions?

btw, I scouted it on Google Earth and couldn't find anything, but I'm hoping there's a trail or something too small to show up on the low-res satellite images.


----------

